# Inside corner tips...



## Dreamscape Painting (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey all,
I've only recently started diving into paperhanging and I'm looking to hear what your guys best practice is for wallpapering inside corners. I've been painting for quite a while but have lately been getting more and more wallpapering jobs, mostly just feature walls and pretty easy patterns but I'm having some problems with the way inside corners can look with a ****ounced pattern.

I was taught that when you go into an inside corner you cut your paper with an extra 1/2inch overlap onto the next wall, then you plumb your remaining strip tight into the corner overlapping the 1/2inch. That way you don't get any pulling out of the corners.

Sometimes it looks find but other times the pattern just looks skewed with that missing overlapped piece. So is that what you guys really all do, it just is what it is, or do you just wrap the corners, or...?

Thanks for your time and any advice!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Dreamscape Painting said:


> Hey all,
> I've only recently started diving into paperhanging and I'm looking to hear what your guys best practice is for wallpapering inside corners. I've been painting for quite a while but have lately been getting more and more wallpapering jobs, mostly just feature walls and pretty easy patterns but I'm having some problems with the way inside corners can look with a ****ounced pattern.
> 
> I was taught that when you go into an inside corner you cut your paper with an extra 1/2inch overlap onto the next wall, then you plumb your remaining strip tight into the corner overlapping the 1/2inch. That way you don't get any pulling out of the corners.
> ...


 
somebody with better writing skills will be along to explain
I do it all the time( well, not as much as I would like) but certainly cannot put it in words that anyone would understand:no:


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I only go an extra 1/8 inch into the corner, keeping pattern loss to a minimum. You are still going to lose some of the pattern, but wrapping is not a good option.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I use two strips. I cut the 2nd one to add back the amount of pattern lost in the first. I never see a plumb corner anyway, so usually I have to add a bit of extra pattern in the 2nd strip to allow for matching and plumbing, and then trim it to the corner to make it look right.........did that make sense?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> I use two strips. I cut the 2nd one to add back the amount of pattern lost in the first. I never see a plumb corner anyway, so usually I have to add a bit of extra pattern in the 2nd strip to allow for matching and plumbing, and then trim it to the corner to make it look right.........did that make sense?


I like this method the best, (it made sense because I am familiar with the technique). Matching it at eye level for an out of plumb corner, but I stopped doing it because it needed an extra double roll to complete all corners - and with some of the stuff I hang, people get antsy.

Now I measure the distance from the last strip to the farthest part of the corner - sometimes that can be a difference of 1/2 to even 1 inch. I then split that next strip 1/16 " more than that measurement. Hang the first strip and trim the corner overage to 1/16 all the way down (one of my plastic smoothers is 1/16 thick). Then I hang the remainder of the split sheet plumb on the next wall with as little overlap on the last wall as possible (since few corners are plumb, that overlap varies over the length of the corner). Trim into corner. 

Now I got a question. When you are trimming that overlapped piece, what clue do you use to tell you are only cutting ONE layer of paper and not the next? I used to use sound, but now (out of necessity  ) I use feel. AND a VERY VERY sharp newly snapped blade. 

And you can win a bar bet by placing a piece of paper on a twenty and betting that twenty you can cut the paper without cutting the twenty - but you should bring your own extra keen blades and not use the barkeeper's paring knife :thumbup:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

It is true that the extra paper costs extra money, but when I look in the customer's garage and see BMW's and Lexus suv's I figure they are more likely to ask why the pattern doesn't match than "are you sure you need that extra double roll". As for the bar bet, I should probably make sure I have a sharp blade and an extra $20.....just in case


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't add much here, just to say hang in there and yeah, 1/2 inch is way overkill.


----------



## Dreamscape Painting (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys really great advice here, I didn't think about possibly using two strips to do one corner, must be the cheapskate in me. lol 

I also think that daArch's explanation of splitting one piece makes a lot of sense for the times when buying another roll isn't a great option. 

I'll definitely be trying some of these out, thanks for the tips!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW,

If you use the new strip method, save the other half, most likely you will be able to use it either going into or coming out of one of the other corners.


----------

